# keyboard gone crazy



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

hi, please help me, the keyboard gone crazy.. every time i pressed a key multiple letters will display.. example( i pressed k then the screen will print kl) please help me.. i already scanned my laptop but have no detects.:sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

*help*

when i turn on my laptop this afternoon it just beep continuously it like the ram has been move but it seems to be impossible. then the keyboard gone crazy.. have any ideas?? please help... thanks in advance..


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: help*

Sounds to me your keyboard has gone bad.

& same with the post you made here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/keyboard-gone-crazy-597036.html#post3413420.

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: help*

yeah.. its just happen.. i dont know why.. it works fine yesterday... i feel so bad about it..


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: help*

did you spill anything on your keyboard? or anything?

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: help*

none.. im very careful of my things special in my laptop.. i also asked my sisters but they dont have any ideas.. hhhmmmm....


----------



## thebman (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like the keyboard needs replacing. You usually get incorrect key or multiple characters when a key is touched. Toshiba is noted for their keyboards to go "wacky". I've seen too many like this happen. Good luck!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi mayumi chil 

Hook up a usb keyboard to it and see if it does the same thing. is this laptop under warranty? have you spilled anything on it?


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

really?? i guess buying a usb keyboard is the only way... hhhmmmm


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

hi oscer1!
none, i dont drink or eat near to my laptop. im afraid its not under warranty because my sister gave it to me last year..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

barrow a usb keyboard and check it it does the same thing. whats the make and model of laptop?


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

i guess so., its TOSHIBA satellite L505D - S59865.,


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> barrow a usb keyboard and check it it does the same thing.


also try a restore point before it happened. uninstall keyboard from device manager and restart computer. here is a guide to take keyboard out.
How to take apart and remove motherboard from a Toshiba Satellite L505 or Satellite L505D laptop

also you can try reseating the ribbon cable to the motherboard if none of this works then time for a new keyboard.


----------



## mayumi chii (Aug 28, 2011)

when i use the usb keyboard, it worked fine....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

then i would try reseating the cable to the motherboard and if that doesn't work then need new keyboard.


----------

